# homelite chainsaw not oiling chain?



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello i have a homelite 200 chainsaw that my dad gave me and ive been using it for about a year. today i was cutting wood and it worked perfectly until it ran out of chain oil. i filled it up but it wont oil the chain? i checked the vent on the cap and its good. i took the bar and chain off and cleaned it up. i started it with no bar and there is no oil coming out of the hole? i blew out the hose for the oil to run through but still nothing? is there and oil pump on this or is it gravity flow?
thanks
melvin


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

Any one? i dont know i got the manual but it says nothing about the problem? theres no pump i found out but what could be the problem?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It appears that the oiler on this chainsaw uses crankcase pressure to oil the chain. When the engine is running pressure is fed into the oil tank via a pulse hose attached to the crankcase or carburetor. 

There should be a little "duck bill" check valve attached to this hose just inside the oil tank, you should be able to see it when the cap is removed off of the oil tank. 

Make sure the oil cap is sealing good, that the gasket is there and the cap is not split.

Finally check the oil pickup line the one that goes to the bottom of the oil tank, follow it and make sure it is plugged in to all the fittings and that there are no cracks or tears in the line.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hey thanks for the help. i checked all that and it looked good. i found out that the oil i was using was for summer and it was to thick so it wouldnt go pump threw the hoses


----------

